# trying to find another femal hedgehog proving difficult



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

I have tryed everything to get another femal hedgehog to join my family. however all breeders in my area have only males left and ive looked in shelters and online classified however, smae story only males. Anyone know of anything in the calgary alberta area that i can try that maybe ive missed?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

May I ask why you would want a female instead of a male?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

i dont have anything against males its just because my other one is female it would make it easier because i could have them out of their cages at the same time. if it were a male i could never do that because i dont want them breeding. i may just give in and get a male.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

As far as I know I'm the only registered breeder in Alberta right now but I live up by the NWT border so way to far away for you. I've had alot of people calling from the Calgary area looking for a hedgie and unfortunately I don't know of any breeders down there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

i know i wish someone down here did. seems the only place to get one is a pet store or to ship one from b.c . i dont want to get one shipped because for me it seems to risky. Theres also a farm in Vulcan ive looked at but only males.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

found out might actually be able to get the petstore near my house to order one for me. i guess they might still be shipping it then but hopefully itll be safer then a private breeder sending it on a plane or something.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd rather get one from a breeder than a pet store... And with pet stores they often say they are female but they are actually male. And if you get a female from a pet store you have a high risk of getting a pregnant hedgehog with possible inbred babies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

well as for the male female thing i can tell the difference. And as for the it being pregnant and inbred what makes you think this? I was under the impression that she would be getting it from a breeder?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It's not the same breeder. These are for profit only, and really don't care about the health of them.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Quillzmom said:


> well as for the male female thing i can tell the difference. And as for the it being pregnant and inbred what makes you think this? I was under the impression that she would be getting it from a breeder?


Most "breeders" who will sell to pet stores are unethical, and sell their animals for profit. This means that you don't know the lineage or the health of these animals. That is why most of us advise against purchasing from a pet store


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

ill maybe rethink this then. i do know the woman who does the purchasing its the pet store i use to work at, but maybe she didnt know this stuff. hmm i dunno


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

In the end it comes down to what you are comfortable with


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

i dont know really. i was curious becasue it seems like even where i live there is alot of people with hedgehog and with only one registered breeder here how so many people seem to have them bevause, they must be getting them somewhere. 

i dont know what im going to do but either way i wouldnt knowingly get one if there was something obviously wrong.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Animal mills, or it might be a backyard breeder.

Maybe try a rescue then?


----------

